# Puppy aggressive play.



## Rashadlc (Aug 17, 2011)

Just purchased a new pitbull pup. Female about 3 months old. She's a good play mate to my 2 year old German Shepherd. However, she plays really rough with him, nipping, biting, barking.. He loves it and i'm fine with that, but my concern is when i take her to dog parks... 

Will the rough playing be in her nature as she gets older or, is this is something that pit puppies do and then it will eventually go away?

I'm just needing some info, if this is normal or should i correct to avoid other problems in the future.


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi, good luck w/ your new pup.
You may want to read through this link and see what other pit bull owners think about dog parks. http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/36349-pitbulls-dog-parks.html


----------



## Rashadlc (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks, luckily i go to a park where i know most of the people and there are other pit bulls that behave nicely there. But i'm still wondering if this is a natural play aggression and if it goes away as they get older.


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

From my personal experience (doesn't mean this is the case w/ dogs in general), my 2 'pit bull' pups, as well as my pups of other breeds always played rougher, w/ more biting etc. up to 4-6 mos. The more mature dogs seemed to tolerate it, up to a certain age...then started 'chastising' or 'teaching' the pups if they got too nippy or rough. I think it's good to supervise, I wouldn't want an adult to 'chastise' too harshly....
My male, for example, tolerated the female pups nipping till about 6 mos..then...when he'd had enough..he'd pin her to the ground and hold her muzzle shut. She eventually got the message.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Please read the link that Joewilly posted for you.Just because you know most of the people there doesn't mean there will not be issues.Plus a dog park is a nasty place to take a puppy.He could pick up a disease.There is a ton of info on this forum to help you become a responsible apbt owner.Please look around,stick around,and learn.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

these dogs arent dog park approved IMO.

taking a puppy there is also a bad idea i'd be scared of parvo personally


----------



## Rashadlc (Aug 17, 2011)

I did read the post. I have experience with german shepherds, and the pit is new for me, well i've been around plenty of them as adults and puppies, but this will be the first. I was planning to take her to the dog park after all her rounds of shots just to socialize her with other dogs. She's also will begin a puppy class at Pet's Mart next week. 

I used to take my Shephered daily to the dog park starting from age 4 months.

now we probably go once per week. thanks for all the info.


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

I Usually separate my dogs when I think their playing is becoming too rough for my taste, especially when my little one is running around like a chicken with its head cut off. I know they would never do anything on purpose, but he's been knocked down by Mya's big butt before lol. Poor Mya has scratches all on her throat, belly and ears from those sharp little puppy teeth.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LOL obviously you arent listening to what everyone is telling you your just going in circles. This breed is not dog park appropriate breed , doesnt matter if they get along right now and seem well behaved ask any of us who have had well behaved dogs who all got along and lived happily UNTIL ..... lol it happens all the time things can go from good and jolly to UH OH in about 2 seconds. Read the thread again.


----------



## Bruce TGPs (Dec 24, 2010)

The only time i would have a pitbull at a park is my pitbull and my park, most don't play well with others


----------



## Rashadlc (Aug 17, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> LOL obviously you arent listening to what everyone is telling you your just going in circles. This breed is not dog park appropriate breed , doesnt matter if they get along right now and seem well behaved ask any of us who have had well behaved dogs who all got along and lived happily UNTIL ..... lol it happens all the time things can go from good and jolly to UH OH in about 2 seconds. Read the thread again.


(sigh)

I am listening, that's why i said "I WAS" going to take her to the park. Not plan to or I am, but besides all of that, the subject of my question is about puppy play aggression (is it normal and will it go away) I am being educated daily with the pit bull breed. It's just from my experience being at the park, i have not seen one pit bull fight or attack, it's usually a mixed breed dog or a neutured dog attacking an intact male. I come to this site humbly with questions and hope to get good answers. That's all.

:roll:


----------



## scratchin dog (May 7, 2010)

Puppy play aggression is normal and most likely it won't go away. In fact it could become a lot worse as she matures. There may come a time when you need to keep your shepherd and pit bull completely separated from each other for their safety. I suggest keeping them separate unless you can observe their behavior. Like angel baby said..things can go bad really quick. Just because some of your friends pit bulls don't fight doesn't mean yours won't. Pit bulls are hard wired to fight and they don't need to socialize with other strange dogs. Worry more about socializing with people.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

scratchin dog said:


> Puppy play aggression is normal and most likely it won't go away. In fact it could become a lot worse as she matures. There may come a time when you need to keep your shepherd and pit bull completely separated from each other for their safety. I suggest keeping them separate unless you can observe their behavior. Like angel baby said..things can go bad really quick. Just because some of your friends pit bulls don't fight doesn't mean yours won't. Pit bulls are hard wired to fight and they don't need to socialize with other strange dogs. Worry more about socializing with people.


:goodpost: Good Posting Scratchin-dog!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Pit bulls need Human friends not doggy friends. I would maybe suggest puppy playtime at Petco just for a few sessions. Then you might want to teach her to ignore other dogs,if she can't play nicely.


----------



## Rashadlc (Aug 17, 2011)

scratchin dog said:


> Puppy play aggression is normal and most likely it won't go away. In fact it could become a lot worse as she matures. There may come a time when you need to keep your shepherd and pit bull completely separated from each other for their safety. I suggest keeping them separate unless you can observe their behavior. Like angel baby said..things can go bad really quick. Just because some of your friends pit bulls don't fight doesn't mean yours won't. Pit bulls are hard wired to fight and they don't need to socialize with other strange dogs. Worry more about socializing with people.


Perfect answer, thanks a lot. I've been stepping in when I see she plays too rough, and it's working and she'll calm down. I'll focus on socializing with people.

Thanks:clap:


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Check out some of Sadie's recent pics of her new pup playing with the grown dogs in the pic section. Your pup's behaviour is perfectly normal. Remember what these dogs were originally bred for. Even if you've owned other breeds before there are some pit bull specific traits to be learned.


----------



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 14, 2010)

Rashadlc said:


> (sigh)
> 
> I am listening, that's why i said "I WAS" going to take her to the park. Not plan to or I am, but besides all of that, the subject of my question is about puppy play aggression (is it normal and will it go away) I am being educated daily with the pit bull breed. It's just from my experience being at the park, i have not seen one pit bull fight or attack, it's usually a mixed breed dog or a neutured dog attacking an intact male. I come to this site humbly with questions and hope to get good answers. That's all.
> 
> :roll:


Meh - Kane and his girlfriend Kenna (neighbors Chow mix) grew up together and have always played very rough with each other and still do. Lots of take downs and 'I love you so much I have to bite your whole face' type stuff. (all supervised of course).

But with his other play mates its been a pretty big change from rough puppy, to not AS rough dog hah. My GSD's were the same way, as they grow they cut back on the biting, nipping, grabbing ears etc.

But Kane was much more "aggressive" in his play when he was younger is my point. My best friend's lab puppy is the same way - was very very "aggressive" when younger and is now mellowing out a bit on how rough she plays. Less lunging for ears / face, less biting.

With that said all good points brought up in this thread though.

Good luck with the pup! lets see some pictures.


----------



## Zoeybee (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi there, I have a ten month old blue nose, and I always used to get nervous about how aggresive my Zoey would play with other dogs.Through my experiance, and knowledge passed down to me, puppies are supposed to play rough with eachother because thats how they lear "ouch that hurts" and that certain things are unnacceptable with other dogs. Your best bet is to try and limit her play to mostly other bully breeds, because their owners will be a little more tolerant and understanding of this type of play (and so willthe dogs). I would also try and limit the dog park as much as possible, because it is easy for the other dogs or people to become intolerant, and this is no good. swimming, hiking, walks, and just throwing a ball in an open field would be a better form of excercise for your puppy. Just do not isolate her from other dogs. socilization at a young age is key  good luck!!


----------

